# NEW Wine for Seniors



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sent only to those who might be affected.
A single glass at night could mean a peaceful, uninterrupted night sleep.

NEW Wine for Seniors
I kid you not...
New Wine for Seniors


California vintners in the Napa Valley area, which primarily produce Pinot Blanc, Pinot Noir, and Pinot Grigio wines, have developed a new hybrid grape that acts as an anti-diuretic.
It is expected to reduce the number of trips older people have to make to the bathroom during the night.

The new wine will be marketed as 



PINO MORE




I HEARD IT THROUGH THE GRAPEVINE 
I just could not help Myself.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very good


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was going to post one word ending in t.

But the laugh was worth it.
Just sank half a bottle. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

rugbyken said:


> Sent only to those who might be affected.
> A single glass at night could mean a peaceful, uninterrupted night sleep.
> 
> NEW Wine for Seniors
> ...


Great info Ken ,but you never said who stocks it :lol: :lol: :lol: I really could do with a few bottles :wink:


----------

